# password



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2015)

Am I the only one having problems with the password?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2015)

This is where I went for a new password
http://www.houserepairtalk.com/login.php?do=lostpw
Mine is not being remembered.


----------



## frodo (Jan 9, 2015)

the remember me,  function,  is not working...  it does not remember. 

had to sign in twice.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2015)

Just a trick to get rid of the riff raff, didn't work we're still here.


----------



## havasu (Jan 9, 2015)

Austin was around these parts recently and now admins and mods are having log in problems. I'll shoot up the flare and see if he comes in here to helps fix the problem.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2015)

havasu said:


> Austin was around these parts recently and now admins and mods are having log in problems. I'll shoot up the flare and see if he comes in here to helps fix the problem.



He's not reading his PMs


----------



## havasu (Jan 9, 2015)

I sent an e-mail to him. He always reads the e-mails.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jan 9, 2015)

What is the issue with the passwords?

I can look into it


----------



## havasu (Jan 9, 2015)

I just spoke to Austin. He advised the programmer was doing some stuff on the forums, and accidentally made some changes. He is currently working on the situation.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jan 9, 2015)

Interesting. ......


----------



## havasu (Jan 9, 2015)

It should be fixed now. I still blame it on Keith and his big friggin feet!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2015)

To err is human, but to really screw things up requires a computer.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 9, 2015)

Does seem to be fixed now.:banana::banana:


----------



## frodo (Jan 9, 2015)

it just kicked me off the site,  i had to reinter my name.  in this chat box was a lot of pop up advertisements

and the  quick reply box was  1/2 the size it usually is.


whos riff?  which ones raff?


----------



## Chris (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm having no issues.


----------

